# Puppy Dilemma



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I haven't looked at these forever so I was kind of overwhelmed! I will never be able to choose. 

1. Buck's first day home









2. Hound eyes









3. Rolling around









4. Puppy face









5. Sleepy









6. Cuddles


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I voted for Puppy Face but I love Cuddles too. All very cute!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh definitely Puppy Face! He seems like such a character!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I voted for photo 2 because its the most in focus AND its cute.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I voted for photo 2 because its the most in focus AND its cute.


My thoughts exactly!  I just want to pick him up and smell his breath


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the "puppy face" picture!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What an adorable's puppy he was! I see why you are having a hard time. I like number 2 also.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I miss the puppy Buck. I want another bluetick baby so badly.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I voted for cuddles. That one is just so sweet!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I really like the first photo (first day home)-- he looks so cute and kind of vulnerable... and those ears


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't decide about first day home or puppy face.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's a hard choice between paws and eyes.

in the end, the paws won out for me...so buck's first day.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the second one!


----------

